# Scrapple Breakfast & Football Snacks



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2021)

*Scrapple Breakfast & Football Snacks*​



So I started out on a Sunday Morning with making some Scrapple in my Ninja:

The first 2 slices ended up on a plate with a couple of Sunny-Side-Up Eggs.

Then later that day, I needed some snacks for my Football game:  Fly Eagles, Fly!!
So I put some Deer Bologna slices on some Ritz Crackers, Nuked them & squirted some 
Cheddar Cheese on them.  Yuuummmm!!!

It was a Good Day!

Bear


1 Pound of Scrapple sliced into 8 pieces:







Spread out into the Air Fry Basket of my Ninja Smart Grill:






All Finished:






Plating:






First 2 fit real good with a Pair of Sunny Side Ups:






Lonely Ritz Crackers:






Joined by some Bologna Slices & Nuked, before squirting some Cheddar on them:


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 27, 2021)

Well I'll tell you Bear. . .You are the master. . .I'll bet you could make shoelaces taste great!

Happy New Year my friend,

John


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 27, 2021)

That’s a childhood memory! Looks tasty!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 27, 2021)

Looks real good John.  Now you have to eat that same food every week for good luck for the Eagles, lol.


----------



## Alsta (Dec 27, 2021)

Looks great, never thought to put in an air fryer - Now I get to expose the family to the joy of scrapple!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 27, 2021)

Looks tasty bear! Go eagles


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 27, 2021)

Good looking stuff!
Jim


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 27, 2021)

Looks good Bear. I’ve never done scrapple but I do love Amish pan pudding.


----------



## normanaj (Dec 27, 2021)

This scrapple thing is driving me crazy since 

 Bearcarver
 has posting about it!

I gotta get me some but I've been looking and looking and its something that just isn't available here in southern New England area.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 27, 2021)

Nice snacks there at the Bear Den!  Them Eagles may just have a run in them…


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 27, 2021)

Never heard of it but it looks good  !
I'll have a plate please Mr Bear  !

Is it similar to Treat or Spam ?


----------



## Wurstmeister (Dec 27, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Never heard of it but it looks good  !
> I'll have a plate please Mr Bear  !
> 
> Is it similar to Treat or Spam ?


I think you would find it closer to mush here in SC/GA, except with a binder like grain. The old saying on how to make it was... add everything except the oink!  The original idea was to use up all the remaining pieces of the pig after slaughter, nothing wasted.  Boil like crazy, hopefully outside (strong odor similar to boiling chitlins!) add some grain as a binder, let it thicken, ladle it out into loaf pans or whatever you have, let it firm up, and enjoy!  
John


----------



## Wurstmeister (Dec 27, 2021)

Bear, that would also taste good with a side of fried cornmeal mush covered in honey. 
John


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 27, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> I think you would find it closer to mush here in SC/GA, except with a binder like grain. The old saying on how to make it was... add everything except the oink!  The original idea was to use up all the remaining pieces of the pig after slaughter, nothing wasted.  Boil like crazy, hopefully outside (strong odor similar to boiling chitlins!) add some grain as a binder, let it thicken, ladle it out into loaf pans or whatever you have, let it firm up, and enjoy!
> John


Gotcha and thanks John.
That's what we call sow's meat !


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Never heard of it but it looks good  !
> I'll have a plate please Mr Bear  !
> 
> Is it similar to Treat or Spam ?



It's hard to explain, but  

 Wurstmeister
 hit it about right. (Post #12)
It's nothing like Treat or Spam.
The closest "Similar" we can think of would be Fresh Pork Sausage, with a little Cornmeal added. And "Fried Mush" has a similar flavor.
I love it, but I love a lot of things---However Mrs Bear Loves it---Now that's saying something!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> Well I'll tell you Bear. . .You are the master. . .I'll bet you could make shoelaces taste great!
> 
> Happy New Year my friend,
> 
> John




Thank You for the Kind Words, John.
I can honestly say I used to love Shoe Laces, but they were "Licorice".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> That’s a childhood memory! Looks tasty!



Thank You Jed!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




MJB05615 said:


> Looks real good John.  Now you have to eat that same food every week for good luck for the Eagles, lol.



Thank You Mike!!
All they have to do is stay healthy.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2021)

Alsta said:


> Looks great, never thought to put in an air fryer - Now I get to expose the family to the joy of scrapple!



Thank You Alsta!!
Air Fry is definitely best for Scrapple---Crispy outside, and tastes Great!!
Not at all Greasy, which makes it Super!!

Bear




smokerjim said:


> Looks tasty bear! Go eagles



Thank You Jim!!
Hope we don't have to bring Nick Foles in again to finish the job.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## xray (Dec 29, 2021)

Scrapple looks great as always Bear!

For as much as I make it, I’ve been considering buying one of those air fryer lids just so I can cook it like this. I’m thinking the lid would be easier than trying to convince the missus of another gadget.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2021)

xray said:


> Scrapple looks great as always Bear!
> 
> For as much as I make it, I’ve been considering buying one of those air fryer lids just so I can cook it like this. I’m thinking the lid would be easier than trying to convince the missus of another gadget.




Thank You X-ray!!
I couldn't do that. I don't think it would work near as good as the Ninja Smart Grill, and if it did, I'd still want the real thing, so:
$100.  for the Lid
$250   For the Ninja Smart Grill
$350---Total

Kinda like when I bought my first MES.
Got the MES30 to save $$$
Ended up getting an MES40 anyway, so the $$$ I spent on the MES30 was a loss.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Looks good Bear. I’ve never done scrapple but I do love Amish pan pudding.



Thank You Jeff!!
Appreciate that!

Bear




JLeonard said:


> Good looking stuff!
> Jim



Thank You Jim!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice snacks there at the Bear Den!  Them Eagles may just have a run in them…



Thank You Justin!!
I hope they don't need Nick Foles again!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




normanaj said:


> This scrapple thing is driving me crazy since
> 
> Bearcarver
> has posting about it!
> ...



Thank You Norm!!
Have you tried Walmart?
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



			Robot or human?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Bear, that would also taste good with a side of fried cornmeal mush covered in honey.
> John




Absolutely John!!
I like that too, but I usually use a Ketchup based BBQ Sauce.
I never had it as good as what comes out of this Ninja, on Air Fry.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## ihocky2 (Jun 13, 2022)

Just kind of cruising through some forums and digging up this one. From PA Dutch country, I am familiar with scrapple. I've never had it through an air fryer, might have to try that one day. Normally I go about 1/4-3/8 inch thick and fry until nice and crispy on the outside.

Great with dippy eggs like that or my personal favorite it with apple butter. Maple syrup is just too sweat. 

A friend of ours butchers a few pigs every winter and does a big batch of scrapple. Last time they asked if I wanted some they showed up with 4 loaf pans full, 2 regular and 2 heavy black pepper. Best scrapple I ever had.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2022)

ihocky2 said:


> Just kind of cruising through some forums and digging up this one. From PA Dutch country, I am familiar with scrapple. I've never had it through an air fryer, might have to try that one day. Normally I go about 1/4-3/8 inch thick and fry until nice and crispy on the outside.
> 
> Great with dippy eggs like that or my personal favorite it with apple butter. Maple syrup is just too sweat.
> 
> A friend of ours butchers a few pigs every winter and does a big batch of scrapple. Last time they asked if I wanted some they showed up with 4 loaf pans full, 2 regular and 2 heavy black pepper. Best scrapple I ever had.



Thanks iHocky2 !!
That's great if you can cut it that thin---I usually cut it 1/2" to keep it from falling apart. I used to use Ketchup when I was a Kid, or BBQ sauce, but when I use Hatfield Meats' Scrapple, it's so good it doesn't need anything on it.
That's Great that you have a friend furnishing you with some good stuff.

Bear


----------

